# will unexperienced dog hump a female ?



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

My boy is 2 years old and I've never seen it hump anything, mainly cause I keep it in the back yard where there's nothing but a tree and a mat he sleeps on. 
Yesterday a friend of my brother suggested to bring his dog and she also never bred before. so he brought her and I put them together and left them. they immediately got along they kept smelling each other and they slept near each other. but I have no idea whether they did the deed or not xD. he keeps licking her (butt) though. sry for the language.
I'm wondering if it is possible that he doesn't know what to do and they did nothing. And if so what do I do. 

Ps: her owner says she's in heat and assures it but I don't know if she really is. cause when my cat is in heat she would yell and put her butt up and stuff like that. Maybe it's different with dogs. I don't know much about the matter. his dog is just playful and fun.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Breeding is instinctual, they will all do it naturally. So I'm more than a little confused as to why your brothers friend would intentionally bring over a female dog in heat?!!! Did you know she was in heat before hand? 

In any event, please don't do this again! There are sooo many puppies and dogs out there in shelters already! 670,000 are killed EVERY SINGLE YEAR! Because shelters run out of room, and the puppies keep coming! Please be more careful and don't add to that problem by allowing your dog access to any dog in heat!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

And please spay your cat, there are far too many cats and kittens born than there are homes available.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh wow... I don't know why your brother would ever bring a female dog in heat in contact with another dog - ESPECIALLY intact MALE dog. Please, please be cautious next time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sounds to me like this was intentional. Either a troll or an ill informed person.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

To answer the question in your thread title: Yes. Yes he will. Dogs need no assistance or training to know how to mate.

The comment on your post:

Please don't backyard breed your German Shepherd to some random female. It ruins the breed and wastes genes. We want to keep our German Shepherds lovely German Shepherds, especially healthy and sane shepherds.

Plus, who's going to care for those puppies? Puppies don't just magically go home as soon as they're born. They, and the female, must be cared for for at least 8 weeks and the female must be cared for during pregnancy. Further, they're going to have to find a home. Who's going to rehome them? What happens if they DON'T find a home? What then?

If your answer is "we'll take them to the shelter", then you and your friend are part of the problem. That kind of irresponsible behavior is responsible for the Adopt-Don't-Shop crowd trying to tear down dog breeding as a whole (they often don't distinguish between breeders who further the breed, backyard breeders, or puppy mills). Don't be part of the problem. Be responsible.


Now, in no way am I advocating for you neutering your dog. I like intact dogs. I think more dogs should be intact. But for that to happen and be accepted in society, us owners of intact beasts must be responsible for those beasts. That means no rando breeding. No "oops" litters. No purposeful useless litters. None of that crap.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

newtothi5 said:


> ...I've never seen it hump anything, mainly cause I keep it in the back yard where there's nothing but a tree and a mat he sleeps on...


Also...this is a sad life for your dog :-(
He should have shelter from the rain and cold, and be with his humans...


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

Kyrielle said:


> To answer the question in your thread title: Yes. Yes he will. Dogs need no assistance or training to know how to mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course the puppies (if the female ever gets pregnant) will be cared for. They are both pure bred Gsds and usually around here the owner of the female is the one that takes care of the puppies. We never take our pets to shelters. And I’m not a breeder the guy wanted a good breed gsd for his female and he liked mine.


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

McGloomy said:


> Oh wow... I don't know why your brother would ever bring a female dog in heat in contact with another dog - ESPECIALLY intact MALE dog. Please, please be cautious next time.




Why wouldn’t u bring a female in heat in contact with another dog ? If they’re both pure bred and taken care of ? It’s a natural thing. Dogs reproduce. What is wrong with u people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Breeding is instinctual, they will all do it naturally. So I'm more than a little confused as to why your brothers friend would intentionally bring over a female dog in heat?!!! Did you know she was in heat before hand?
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, please don't do this again! There are sooo many puppies and dogs out there in shelters already! 670,000 are killed EVERY SINGLE YEAR! Because shelters run out of room, and the puppies keep coming! Please be more careful and don't add to that problem by allowing your dog access to any dog in heat!




I am not a breeder and I’m not gonna do this often. The guy suggested that they’re both purely bred and we should put them together for reproduction and it seems natural. Also I wouldn’t do this if I didn’t know what the fate of the puppies will be.


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> And please spay your cat, there are far too many cats and kittens born than there are homes available.




I’m not spaying anyone. Reproduction is a part of life. How would u like it if someone took cut of your whatever u have? 
Animals are not dolls. They are living beings. Reproduction is a part of life.
However, that said. When my cat is in heat I do often keep her isolated and I give her extra care. So that she doesn’t give birth to kittens that would eventually end up in shelters.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

newtothi5 said:


> I’m not spaying anyone. Reproduction is a part of life. How would u like it if someone took cut of your whatever u have?
> Animals are not dolls. They are living beings. Reproduction is a part of life.
> However, that said. When my cat is in heat I do often keep her isolated and I give her extra care. So that she doesn’t give birth to kittens that would eventually end up in shelters.


Since your dog is so aggressive and reactive (as stated in your other thread) he may/will in all probability pass the traits on to his progeny, why not do for your dog what you sometimes do for your cat? In your words,
"Stop a litter that would eventually end up in shelters"

You don't need to neuter your boy, just say no to your brothers friend and anyone else who asks to use him for stud service. Saying no is easy. No cutting necessary.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She has to be in standing-heat in order for them to get "the deed" done. There is a three-day window, and your buddy might not know exactly where she is in her cycle. 

If he is interested, and grooming her, then if you leave them together for a week or two, then they will probably get "the deed" done. It is not like breeders demonstrate this to dogs or have them watch another dog breed a bitch. It is all instinctive. If you want puppies, that is probably what you will get. 

A lot of folks will give you a lot of negativity for your decision to allow your dog to breed his bitch, and ask all kinds of questions from registration to titles and pedigrees and temperament and health. I am more concerned with whether your buddy knows how to care for the bitch, what to look for in terms of complications, and whether he has the time and space to properly raise a litter of puppies, and how he will then find homes for them. 

I figure you all will do what you want to do, and it is neither legally or morally wrong to breed a litter of puppies. As the stud owner, your part is soon over. But you might want to read up on the ins and outs of breeding so you can offer assistance if necessary to your friend. 

Good luck.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

newtothi5 said:


> I am not a breeder and I’m not gonna do this often. The guy suggested that they’re both purely bred and we should put them together for reproduction and it seems natural. Also I wouldn’t do this if I didn’t know what the fate of the puppies will be.


If your dog sires this litter, than you are indeed a breeder. It doesn't matter how many breedings you orchestrate or mean to orchestrate. That is not how it works. If you are a stud owner or a dam owner, that facilitates a breeding, boom your a breeder. You can put up your shingle. What kind of breeder you want to be is totally up to you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog is intact but I would not breed him. How do you know any puppies will be well cared for and go to good homes? Have either dogs done anything toward a title or temperament testing? Are they DM free and have OFA ratings?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

newtothi5 said:


> I’m not spaying anyone. Reproduction is a part of life. How would u like it if someone took cut of your whatever u have?
> Animals are not dolls. They are living beings. Reproduction is a part of life.
> However, that said. When my cat is in heat I do often keep her isolated and I give her extra care. So that she doesn’t give birth to kittens that would eventually end up in shelters.


Reproduction is a part of life but euthanizing six to eight week old kittens at a shelter as soon as they come in the door is a fact of life when there are too many kittens and not enough homes.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

newtothi5 said:


> McGloomy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow... I don't know why your brother would ever bring a female dog in heat in contact with another dog - ESPECIALLY intact MALE dog. Please, please be cautious next time.
> ...


Do you think it's natural that hundreds of thousands of dogs get euthanised each in the USA ALONE due to IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDING?

There's nothing wrong with 'us people.' You came here asking if your boy 'didn't know what to do (in order to mate with another)' because he 'doesn't hump.' Mating, at least for dogs, it's instinctual, like some of the good people her have said.

Honestly, it's illogical, uneducated, narrow-minded human beings that are responsible for the ongoing deaths of so many animals. And the people who work hard to prevent it day and night and try to make the world a better place for them to live in, THAT MUCH harder.

Try working or volunteering in an animal shelter. Look into the eyes of the animals in cages, screaming barking next to each other, only getting out for 5 minutes every 24 hours, and then get dragged into the euthanasia room not knowing what they did wrong.

Honestly. Sincerely. Hopefully. 

Go educate yourself.


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

McGloomy said:


> Do you think it's natural that hundreds of thousands of dogs get euthanised each in the USA ALONE due to IRRESPONSIBLE BREEDING?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with 'us people.' You came here asking if your boy 'didn't know what to do (in order to mate with another)' because he 'doesn't hump.' Mating, at least for dogs, it's instinctual, like some of the good people her have said.
> 
> ...


It is narrow minded, uneducated and flat out stupid, to accuse a random person on a forum of such things. when you have absolutely no idea how much animal well being means to me. 
it is arrogance and hypocrisy to accuse me a random person asking a simple question, of being uneducated. 
U have no idea on how to be helpful. or meaningful in any way.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow. Kind of an upsetting post. I still cant get past the fact you refer to your dog as an "it".


----------



## newtothi5 (Jan 22, 2019)

Mei said:


> Wow. Kind of an upsetting post. I still cant get past the fact you refer to your dog as an "it".


Basic English language, some might find it offensive to refer to the female as a bitch but u don't see me complaining. I don't know what your native language is but we don't use bitch and 'it' when talking about animals in mine. 
And again, only an ignorant person would reply to a question by starting a completely unrelated topic. 
So please walk away if u're not helpful to the topic. I thought this is the breeding section not the Gsd rescue nor the linguistics section. lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

newtothi5 said:


> Basic English language, some might find it offensive to refer to the female as a bitch but u don't see me complaining. I don't know what your native language is but we don't use bitch and 'it' when talking about animals in mine.
> And again, only an ignorant person would reply to a question by starting a completely unrelated topic.
> So please walk away if u're not helpful to the topic. I thought this is the breeding section not the Gsd rescue nor the linguistics section. lol



I refer to bitches as bitches. They call us, female humans, bitches, because we take on some characteristics of a bitch (female canines). It is unflattering when applied to humans. But it is correct when applied to canines. You have no problem using the term, "dog." Well in canines, there are dogs and bitches; as in horses there are stallions and mares; and in bovines, there are bulls and cows. 

Sometimes people call women cows and that isn't very flattering either. But you have no problem calling a cow a cow. It is exactly the same thing to call a bitch a bitch. 

A bitch-pup is your female puppy. A dog-pup is your male puppy. We have mutilated the language so much that people call canines of both sexes dogs, because the term had been applied to women and is more offensive than other terms for dogs, probably because of bitches in heat, and how bitches will fight with other bitches, and other things. 

I'm not going to apologize for using the correct terminology. It is proper and efficient language usage to use the term bitch for your females.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

newtothi5 said:


> So please walk away if u're not helpful to the topic. I thought this is the breeding section not the Gsd rescue nor the linguistics section. lol



Genuine question - do you know what DM is? Or perhaps HD/ED? 

Just curious.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

You are correct in that mating is natural and instinctual. But what you are doing is not responsible. You are breeding 2 random dogs that have no health testing and there is no knowledge of what you can expect from the offspring.

For me, a dog, cat, horse or any animal has to earn the right to reproduce. And that isn't just that he or she is the prettiest, best guard dog, or sweetest pet I've ever had. He has to prove himself in the real world in competitions with other good dogs. There are too many purebred dogs out there as it is. I feel that only the exceptional ones should have the right to breed. Why breed lesser quality animals when there are so many better ones to choose from?

Responsible breeders do these things and know what they are trying to produce. Having 2 purebred dogs is not a reason to breed them. There are many more aspects to breeding.

I've owned finished champion dogs. Did I breed them? No. I wanted them as pets, but I enjoyed having quality dogs. There is no shortage of finished champions out there with owners who are way more knowledgeable about breeding than I ever will be. I left that to them.

I wish you the best and hope the puppies will find good permanent homes. But please be a responsible pet owner and don't do this again.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

General reminder - discussion and disagreeing is fine, but name calling isn't necessary and continued rudeness will result in warnings.

- Admin


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

newtothi5 said:


> Basic English language, some might find it offensive to refer to the female as a bitch but u don't see me complaining. I don't know what your native language is but we don't use bitch and 'it' when talking about animals in mine.
> And again, only an ignorant person would reply to a question by starting a completely unrelated topic.
> So please walk away if u're not helpful to the topic. I thought this is the breeding section not the Gsd rescue nor the linguistics section. lol


I told myself to walk away, but no. I don't know what part of the world you live in and I do understand that different cultures have different ideas on care and control of pets. Understand that a large number of the members here hail from North America where this behavior is frowned on, mostly due to the horrific number of animals dying in shelters and specifically because this breed is plagued by health issues that largely require knowledgeable and careful breeding to control. DM, EPI and Hemangio all are or may be genetic. None are visible until they happen. DM steals your dog one paralyzed part at a time and appears in mature/older dogs, EPI means lifelong care and has heartbreaking results if not treated, Hemangio will be undetected until it's a done deal. That's just off the top of my head. Run a quick search for known health issues in German Shepherds. Then you have the doggie STD's. Yup that's a thing. 

Your boy will figure out on his own how to get the deed done, hopefully with no trauma to either him or the bitch. As @selzer pointed out now would be a great time to learn about rearing pups, loads of info on here or on line. Sadly your attitude isn't winning you any friends right now. Hopefully you can turn this around and be able to avail yourself to the knowledge here. Did I understand correctly that your friend is keeping all the pups? Or did you just mean that he was taking care of selling them?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I told myself to walk away, but no. I don't know what part of the world you live in ?



My thoughts - - - Texas.


Sabis mom, perhaps post your thread here about the 400 or something dogs (and Bitches, lol  ) in Alabama that rescues and shelters were scrambling for homes for...


OP, too many BYB's, not enough homes. Be part of the solution, not the problem


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

GatorBytes said:


> Sabis mom said:
> 
> 
> > I told myself to walk away, but no. I don't know what part of the world you live in ?
> ...


Yes to this


----------

